# The Wood-Chip-Car



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello,
for a few days ago I show this picture 








And here is the first modell. It is make from wood, but the second modell I use parts from styrene.








cu Hans-Jürgen


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice looking model Hans! 
Thanks for sharing, 
Don.


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks the a very good model car Bruce


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Hans, this looks great! I'm assuming you used a laser to cut it. If so, how did this work out on the styrene version?? 
-Ray


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The car's cool in its own right, but I really like your stone bridge abutment! 

Later, 

K


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 22 Jul 2009 11:28 AM 
The car's cool in its own right, but I really like your stone bridge abutment! 

Later, 

K 

I agree, great bridge and abutment









-Brian


----------



## Harald_Brosch (Jun 6, 2008)

>>Hans, this looks great! I'm assuming you used a laser to cut it. If so, how did this work out on the styrene version?? 
-Ray


----------



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello,
I finished the 2 Wood-Chip-Gondolas.
Here they are









and 








Best regards Hans-Jürgen


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice work, fresh appearence! Last picture; I think the bogies on the car in the back look bether than the ones on the car in front


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, you are right, but for the moment we only got one of the older style.
Hans Jürgen fix it only for the photo.
the waggons are for my layout, and i will change it to bogies by arriving


----------

